# Slingplayer Pro HD Upload Speed



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

My Directv receiver is in Illinois. I want to get a Slingplayer Pro HD and a Boxee Box so that I can watch my Directv when I am in New Mexico

Will my internet speed provide reasonably good HD?

Download Speed 12711KBPS or 12.71 MBPS

Upload speed 1420 KBPS or 1.42 MBPS

I think I did the conversions correctly.

I called Slingplayer support and was told my speeds are fine for HD quality video. But, I have read on online that I need an upload speed of 2 MBPs for HD video.

I do not want to spend the money for a Slingplayer Pro HD and a Boxee Box only to find out I am not getting HD quality video on my Tv in New Mexico.

I would appreciate your advise

Thanks


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I it's going to be close. I Sling from FL to PA. In FL I have 5/15 FIOS. In PA I have 2/6 cable. So I'm getting 5 up in FL and 6 down in PA. When I view on my Boxee, the stream is running from 1.7 to 2.3 MBps.

When it drops below 1.7, frames start dropping, and the Boxee complains... Also, the max resolution I get on the Boxee with setup is 640x480. When I try to bump it up, it fails. This resolution is acceptable to me though.

Make sure you have routers on both ends that can handle the throughput. Until I upgraded my router at home, the setup was useless...

Hope this helps...

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks.

I do not understand what you mean by can the routers handle the throughput.

In Illinois I have ATT Uverse and my modem is also is a router.

In New Mexico I will have Comcast and with modem I will have a Linsky Wireless - G Broadband Router.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

talljoel said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I do not understand what you mean by can the routers handle the throughput.
> 
> ...


The ATT Router should be fine. If the Linksys router is one of the old Blue and Black ones, I'd replace it with something little more modern. I'm running a Cisco (Linksys) E2000 with great results. The old Blue Linksys Routers are just too slow...


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

You should be OK, I have a few Slingboxes set up at different locations and most stream anywhere from 1.4 to 1.8 mostly. You will want to make sure you understand how to open up ports on your modem/router. They can be more confusing than an avg router to set up. You may also want to see if your router at the Sling location has the ability to set up QoS so you can give the Slingbox priorty over all other devices that upload. 

Secondly, on Dave Zatz's website he posted some info that Sling Media may be looking at adding a Sling app to PS3 and XBox 360, no date yet on that but it would be nice to use as a device to watch on.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I've done ProHD slinging with a 1MB connection for years now, while not as nice at 1.5 or 2MB it is perfectly fine. I've done in in China, Peru, Dubai, Sofia, like a little slice of home.!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

The max upload speed that the sling box will send it is 8000kbps.

Kevin


----------



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

I found the following on the Slingplayer site.

Slingbox PRO-HD system requirements for HD and SD streaming

The Slingbox PRO-HD requires certain minimums of computer performance, as well as network capacity, for best HD and SD streaming. Here are the specifics.

Streaming high-definition (HD) video requires a lot more network capacity and computing power than streaming standard definition (SD) video does. The minimum system requirements for the Slingbox PRO-HD vary considerably for streaming HD versus SD content:

Network Bandwidth:

HD Streaming: 1.5 Mbps or higher
SD Streaming: 384 Kbps or higher
Mobile Streaming: 150 Kbps or higher
Note: These bit rates represent the minimum upload speed at the Slingbox and download speed at the client.

With my upload speed of 1.42 Mbps what kind of picture will I receive when I try to watch a Directv HD program? Will I get frequent picture loss? Will the picture fill the entire screen? Will the picture be significantly better than SD?

For those of you who have upload speeds less than 1.5 Mbps and have the Slingplayer HD and the Boxee Box are you satisfied with your HD?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you really are getting 1.42 up, and it is consistent, you should be okay.

What will be the symptoms if it isn't working right? Probably momentary picture freezes or pixelation/blocking. The poorer the upload (or download at receiving location speed, the more notable will be the symptoms.


----------

